# Royal College of Surgeons, Ireland



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone heard of the royal college of surgeons ireland? 

#nerd


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

RCSI's a great school with a solid reputation. I know there's a few students from there on the forum -- hopefully they can step forward and provide some more information about how student life is.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes i've heard of it, it has a very good reputation, and good teaching system compared to other schools in Europe.


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

i was interested in going there but i missed the deadline for next year so i'm planning on applying to pakistani schools ...or do you think i should wait a year and apply to ireland? #confused


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

sabubu said:


> i was interested in going there but i missed the deadline for next year so i'm planning on applying to pakistani schools ...or do you think i should wait a year and apply to ireland? #confused



The Atlantic Bridge Program: US and Canadian students studying medicine and veterinary medicine in Ireland has tons of Info about all Irish med schools. 

Man, they are expensive 45k per year for RCSI mind you thats just tuition add $$$$$ for rest of the living expenditure. 

Now Pak school are great living will be a little culture shock for yaa. But hang in their and 5 years is all it takes to make your life and be a doc. Hospitals have no comparison with US standards, but again you just have to be their for just school and then come back home. 

Now another options is Caribbean, they are great for getting you back into US. You only spend 2 years on the Island clear step 1 USMLE, and you are back in home for clinical. 


Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Majid said:


> Yes i've heard of it, it has a very good reputation, and good teaching system compared to other schools in Europe.


----------



## Acidian (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I've heard of it. They are opening a new brach of in Malta soon. Been the talk of us UoM medical students for a while since there are barely enough resources for us to use.


----------



## audacious (Aug 5, 2008)

:: Welcome to RCSI Website ::


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

any students from RCSI over here?
How is it?


----------



## Raheen Fatima (Jan 6, 2010)

*Hows life there?*

I'm in 1st year MBBS in King Edward Medical University, Pakistan. I'm interested about the life there at Royal College of Surgeons.


----------



## medico_girl (Nov 26, 2009)

Well... Rafo , you can Consult me .. Despite I am a Kemcolian too .. But, I can give you Much Information by Googling it ..lol ... #laugh ... See you in the class ...


----------



## Dr alpha (Apr 7, 2010)

ooops!!! so tough studies,in fact i have even left studying these tough ana,histo and embryo,errrghhhhh!!!


----------

